# Just Scored My Dream Snowblower 11/28 for $125 but needs some help



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

I picked this up not it long ago and got it running. It needed a carb float. I did perform a service on it as I know nothing has been done to it.

My issue that remains right now is that the blower won't go reverse when the wheels are on the ground with weight of the blower on it. If I pick up the snowblower and take off the weight the wheels will spin in reverser at their appropiate speed for 1 and two. Friction disk looks great just like the rest of blower. I don't know where else to look😑


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Sounds like it's just a cable adjust. What model is it, 926 XXX?
This should be correct for your model
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/02983600.pdf


----------



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

jtclays said:


> Sounds like it's just a cable adjust. What model is it, 926 XXX?
> This should be correct for your model
> http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/02983600.pdf


Thank you, I will double check the model number. I apologize, I thought 1128 would be the number. As you can see I have severely upgraded! Can't wait till see this throw snow with the impeller mod!

Cable adjustment for the shift lever, correct?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

You need a Friction wheel adjustment and also clean the drive plate and friction wheel with brake cleaner, should be good to go.


----------



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

Jackmels said:


> You need a Friction wheel adjustment and also clean the drive plate and friction wheel with brake cleaner, should be good to go.


How do you adjust the friction wheel?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Usually on those the friction platter pulls to the friction wheel by cable, over on the port side. They are really simple designs, the rubber wheel runs against the aluminum platter. At center nothing happens, as it swings out you get forward, swings in past center you get reverse. There should be some ability to allow left or right movement on the shift "forks", once you're in there it should become very apparent. Dead nuts on the platter should not move, "usually" left or port travel will give you forward in a wide swath, the reverse swath is just a couple inches past center the other way. You can hand turn the wheels to see where you are. The console movement of the shifter will tell you which way does what. Crimping the "drive" handle will show how much the plate is contacting the friction rubber wheel. Like I said, it's very apparent when looking inside and hand turning the wheels what's going on.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

This may be a good time to mention the service position of the machine. It's pretty simple, and a little daunting at first, but you simply rotate the machine up onto the bucket. If you'd like, you can use boards to help protect the paint. 

Rotating it up to this position, will help you work on the transmission.


----------



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

db9938 said:


> This may be a good time to mention the service position of the machine. It's pretty simple, and a little daunting at first, but you simply rotate the machine up onto the bucket. If you'd like, you can use boards to help protect the paint.
> 
> Rotating it up to this position, will help you work on the transmission.


Thank you, I tipped it up when I first got it to grease and lube everything up.

I will get under there hopefully this week and resolve it.


----------



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

Just an update with everyone's help I got the issue resolved. The Plate that the friction disc sits on was covered in the black friction disc material. I cleaned it with carb clean and let it sit for an hour. All the gears work as they should!

I AM PRAYING FOR SNOW!!!

Oddly enough the friction disk is in great shape.

Debating or not to modify the Impeller kit or not.


----------



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

Here she is all shined up and ready to go.

Yes I washed, waxed and tire shined it. I treated her to Royal purple, new Spark Plug and full grease Job when I got it. With the new carb float it fired right up on the first pull. I am in love.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

it looks great! before installing an impeller kit use it and see if it is throwing snow far enough for your needs an if it isn't add the impeller kit


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

Nice looking machine. What year is it?


----------



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

Nice find - congrats on the pick!

I feel you. I finally picked up my ideal machine this summer and installed an impeller kit. I've been patiently waiting out our record east coast warmth...


----------



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

THANK YOU! I am not sure of age but as you can see it is great shape with heated handgrips. I don't think this machine originated from a box store (thank god) and feels a lot better than the newer ones. 

I installed a home made Impeller kit on my Tecumsah powered 9/28 with power steering and my only complaint (really my neighbors) that is throws snow into their yard. I never operated the machine with out it. It throws snow anywhere from 30-50 ft. It's jaw dropping! What I do love is that wet snow found at the end of of the driveway it will throw to an extent. Also I remember getting nothing but water and it actually pushed it out! I haven't looked down the Ariens, I assume the Impeller to housing clearance is pretty tight.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Another one to say she looks great, what a deal you got there. Nice job of getting her sea worthy, er snow worthy. Enjoy!


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

Where's all the snow?? Or was that pic taken before winter?


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

$125 is definitely a dream deal!! Very nice machine!


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

Nice price


----------



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

This picture was taken Friday! No Snow here in Long Island,NY


----------



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

Price was amazing! I was willing to travel out of state for $500. I like these style machines compared to the tin can junk they sell at box stores. If it's not Tecumsah powered it's not for me.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

*WOW !!* Good lookin' machine !!! :tongue4:


----------



## Boosted3g (Oct 9, 2016)

Nice work. It looks great!


----------

